# Vietnam - Story by photos



## nightflowre (Aug 2, 2012)

Dear friends,

A quick photo story to show you the characteristic of Vietnam by different regions:

From North to South:

1. *Nothern Vietnam* is blessed with beautiful mountains cape and terraced rice field...







with amazing sunset over valleys:






this is also home to a variety of tribal groups whose life remains almost unchanged for the past centuries:











and the vast tea-plantation, a big income from export:






Leaving the top northern provinces of Vietnam, you make your way to Hanoi, the capital, a mixture of past and present:






or maybe getting yourself lost in the traffic 






Once you're in Hanoi, do not forget to head for Halong bay on a 1, 2 (most popular) or 3 days trip:






Just south of Hanoi, before you make your way to central Vietnam, you'll hit the deserted beach, seeing life of the local fisherman:


















Leaving North Vietnam, you get to the center, where you see:

*Hue: *Former capital of Vietnam, home to last imperial architecture of the country - a UNESCO world heritage site.











Just 110km South of Hue, you'll make your way to Hoi An, a former Asian seaport with old architecture of different nations:












And almost anywhere you go, you see the rice field with the familiar image of the Vietnamese women bending over working while wearing the traditional conical hat:






Finally you will make your way to Saigon, the country's largest city with dynamic life, colonial architecture:











South of Saigon is home to life along the Mekong river, peacefully and simply flow:











A thin and stretching country with colorful life and friendly local. Hope to see you all in Vietnam


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 2, 2012)

That was really beautiful to see. Thank you for sharing all this. Looks like a place I'd like to visit sometime soon


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 2, 2012)

2 and 3 are fantastic, this is to travel magazine standard! Thank you for that!


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 2, 2012)

Very nicely arranged. I traveled to Hue, Hoi An, Da Nang and Saigon 2 years ago, loved every minute and hope to return to visit both the Northern and Southern provinces. More please!


----------



## jaharris1001 (Aug 2, 2012)

quite an array of images, some of which are very good, I did notice though that the sky is blown pretty badly on some of the landscapes, a GND filter would be highly recommended on such images, that would help with the extreme light at the top while allowing the natural light and color to come through on the bottom,, thanks for sharing this series !!


----------



## nightflowre (Aug 2, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Very nicely arranged. I traveled to Hue, Hoi An, Da Nang and Saigon 2 years ago, loved every minute and hope to return to visit both the Northern and Southern provinces. More please!



Thank you Trver1t, little pic as gift for you. I just captured it on Halong bay a couple of days ago, fun cloud:


----------



## PhotoTish (Aug 2, 2012)

A very interesting way to show your photographs.  I specially like the image of the lady (3) and the first two photos of the fishermen.  I enjoyed looking at your photos - thank you for sharing them  :thumbup:


----------



## PNWSGM (Aug 2, 2012)

Awesome photos! I am traveling to Ho Chi Minh (Saigon) in December and hope to get some awesome pictures while there!


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 2, 2012)

Beautiful pictures.
I loved Vietnam and have been 3 times. I think Hanoi is my favorite city, lovely wide sidewalks and a very interesting Old Quarter.

The West has seen Hoi An in films; it was used in the movie, the Quiet American with Michael Caine.


----------



## nightflowre (Aug 2, 2012)

PNWSGM said:


> Awesome photos! I am traveling to Ho Chi Minh (Saigon) in December and hope to get some awesome pictures while there!



This is what I captured in a temple of Saigon, try to save some time of yours heading for the temples 






Wishing you a great time traveling here!


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 2, 2012)

great shot!


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 3, 2012)

All beautiful!!  I want to go visit!!  Thank you for this wonderful tour....I enjoyed it very very much. You should put together a photo documentary book...I'd buy it


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Aug 3, 2012)

Damn I love when I see true art on this forums. One day I hope I'll get some stunning shots like these.


----------



## nightflowre (Aug 3, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> All beautiful!!  I want to go visit!!  Thank you for this wonderful tour....I enjoyed it very very much. You should put together a photo documentary book...I'd buy it



Haha. Thank you Charlie, I will be posting more and more of Vietnam photos and hope you like it. Ah, this photo was shot at a tea plantation, Northern Vietnam, depicting a girl picking up tea leaves (VN exports quite some tea, you know):


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing such beautiful images. I especially like [#1] the sunlight on the rice fields, [#2] the tribal lady, and the lady in the temple shot further down in the thread.


----------



## nightflowre (Aug 5, 2012)

jaharris1001 said:


> quite an array of images, some of which are very good, I did notice though that the sky is blown pretty badly on some of the landscapes, a GND filter would be highly recommended on such images, that would help with the extreme light at the top while allowing the natural light and color to come through on the bottom,, thanks for sharing this series !!



Thank you for your recomendation Jaharris, I will get one following your advice


----------



## ThrowbacK (Aug 5, 2012)

Funny, I'm drinking Hanoi Beer right now and I come across this topic.
Amazing shots.


----------



## independentDEM (Aug 5, 2012)

very beautiful. Very nice job and perspectives.


----------



## nightflowre (Aug 7, 2012)

ThrowbacK said:


> Funny, I'm drinking Hanoi Beer right now and I come across this topic.
> Amazing shots.



Enjoy your time touring in Vietnam, ThrowbacK


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey, night, what do you want to name the valley pic, I already chose the ethnic lady and but I also want to choose that one


----------



## nightflowre (Aug 7, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Hey, night, what do you want to name the valley pic, I already chose the ethnic lady and but I also want to choose that one



Hi JoshuaSimPhotography: Thank you so much for your attention. You made me confused of how to name that one . I want to consult your idea of what should it be named. Thank you.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 8, 2012)

Hmm, it is an amazing view of a valley. So how about the 'shining valley' or 'the valley of rice'


----------



## Animaniac888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Magnificent pictures that make me want to visit Vietnam.


----------



## nightflowre (Aug 9, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Hmm, it is an amazing view of a valley. So how about the 'shining valley' or 'the valley of rice'



Great inspiration, let's just call it Valley of Gold or Eldorado . Thank you Joshua


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 9, 2012)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ugust-2012-photo-month-nomination-thread.html Nominated!


----------



## nightflowre (Aug 10, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ugust-2012-photo-month-nomination-thread.html Nominated!



Thank you very much JushuaSim. All the best to you.


----------



## gargieya (Aug 10, 2012)

Amazing pictures !!!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 10, 2012)

No prob, you are the one with the amazing pics! And call me Josh


----------



## nightflowre (Aug 11, 2012)

Dagwood56 said:


> Thanks for sharing such beautiful images. I especially like [#1] the sunlight on the rice fields, [#2] the tribal lady, and the lady in the temple shot further down in the thread.



Thank you Dagwood56, there comes another photo I shot at a fishing village recently:







Hope you like it


----------



## nightflowre (Mar 5, 2013)

PNWSGM said:


> Awesome photos! I am traveling to Ho Chi Minh (Saigon) in December and hope to get some awesome pictures while there!



How was your trip PNWSGM? Have you shared any?


----------



## nightflowre (Mar 9, 2013)

Another photo of the terraced rice field in gold color:


----------



## nightflowre (Mar 14, 2013)

Animaniac888 said:


> Magnificent pictures that make me want to visit Vietnam.



Thank you. Hope you will come soon. This picture is my gift for you, hope you'll like it:


----------

